# Puppies ?



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy & Travis update 3 weeks old


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Pure sweetness!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What puppies are those?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay! Puppies to start my day! Puppies make me happy to look at them. They are just too cute for words.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> What puppies are those?


what do you mean?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> what do you mean?


I think they may be asking what pegidree.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A link to the earlier thread about them would be helpful.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Link to other thread : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/521458-puppies.html 

I just made a new thread for a fresh start.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the link. That's a good refresher. They're quite cute. I guess you have a few weeks to wait to get your boy home?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, we will be getting him on March 10th.  Do you think its hard to tell right now if they're long coats?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's a video of the dad I found on youtube also. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SafeYc-DpN4

Mom's Pedigree: 

Easy von Seidenbach 

Dad's Pedigree: 

SG Wallace von Seidenbach


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Yeah, we will be getting him on March 10th.  Do you think its hard to tell right now if they're long coats?


You can usually tell if a puppy will be a long coat. It's early but I think these beautiful pups will be stock coats. ?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Here's a video of the dad I found on youtube also.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SafeYc-DpN4
> 
> ...


They are beautiful


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> They are beautiful


thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> I think they may be asking what pegidree.


No. They are not asking that.


OP - you had a thread about a puppy you were getting and that fell thru. I'm asking what's the story on these puppies. I see the link now. A back story on the puppies would be good.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> No. They are not asking that.
> 
> 
> OP - you had a thread about a puppy you were getting and that fell thru. I'm asking what's the story on these puppies. I see the link now. A back story on the puppies would be good.


That's why I said I think. I didn't know for sure.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

anywho...back to the OP

They are adorable! Happy you found a good breeder!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> anywho...back to the OP
> 
> They are adorable! Happy you found a good breeder!


Thanks!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful pups! Keep us updated - I know March can't get here soon enough for you now


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Update: 
Puppies are 4 weeks old now, doesn't seem to look like that Troy or Travis will be long coats, (Travis does look really fluffy though.. might just be the picture) but I'm fine with that!  They're both so cute! Here's the pictures: 

Troy 



Travis 



Entire Litter


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Puppy pictures are a great way to start a Sunday morning! Thank you for posting them. The puppies look great.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Puppy pictures are a great way to start a Sunday morning! Thank you for posting them. The puppies look great.


Yes puppies always make Sunday's great!  & Thank you!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So much puppy cuteness!!:wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

5 weeks old, I really like Travis he's very cute.. only a couple more weeks! :wub:


Troy 







Travis


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

While both males are very cute, I really like Travis  when will you know which pup is yours?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Can't go wrong with puppy pics! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> While both males are very cute, I really like Travis  when will you know which pup is yours?


Well I get first pick out of the two we'll probably decided when they are 6 weeks.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

I love the photo of the whole litter! lol What an armful of adorable pups! Congratulations and best wishes. I'm so glad this has turned out well for you after the fiasco you went through. Fortunately, February is a short month and March will be here before you know it! :laugh:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Update: Puppies are 6 weeks old, and we've decided with little Troy!  I've loved him since he was only a couple weeks old he's so very cute. Only two more weeks until he comes home and I'm so so so excited! I'm thinking on naming him either Carlo or Hudson!  



Travis: 






Troy


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

They are both so cute! It must have been tough to make a decision! 

Troy is super cute. He kind of looks like a Hudson to me! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you! Honestly, it wasn't that hard of a decision. I just really liked Troy! :wub: Don't get me wrong Travis is a cutie too but there is something about Troy that I just really like about him. He looks like a Carlo and Hudson I like both names, I'd like to hear what other members on here say about the two names for him.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahh super cute puppies!! Not that long of a wait now  And I to think Hudson would suite him well :wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Still haven't decided on a name yet, haha. He comes home next weekend, which seems like forever. Now it's time for puppy shopping!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such puppy cuteness!!  Troy/Carlo/Hudson is gorgeous!! :wub: I really like both names. Maybe Carlo a bit more, but both names are great.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Cuteness overload! :wub:

I like the name Hudson


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's the 6 week group photo! Troy is the far left, with Travis on the top, and then the three females.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Last Troy update.  He comes home this weekend, and I'm beyond excited. I'll be sure to post lots of pictures of him!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

:wub: Oh my goodness the cuteness in this thread is ridiculous!! We were so excited during that last week, too! You'll survive it  I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you! I'm really debating between Carlo and Hudson... name picking is tough!  I like Carlo because it's Carlo and Chloe I think it sounds cute. But then I just really like Hudson. ughhhh


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd go with Hudson. Lots of history with that name - explorer Hudson, Hudson River, Hudson car. (I really liked the 1950 Hudson car.)


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I'd go with Hudson. Lots of history with that name - explorer Hudson, Hudson River, Hudson car. (I really liked the 1950 Hudson car.)


Oh yeah I never knew that! (not a big fan of history) haha.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Great looking puppy Bella! You're about a week ahead of me, Kojak is set to come home the weekend of March 14th. Can't wait to see more pics of Hudson or Carlo .


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are really great pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is only one Karlo! lol...either name is nice, but I wouldn't name dogs that live together such similar sounding names. I have Karlo and Kacie which start with the same sound, but don't both have the O sound to possibly confuse.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> There is only one Karlo! lol...either name is nice, but I wouldn't name dogs that live together such similar sounding names. I have Karlo and Kacie which start with the same sound, but don't both have the O sound to possibly confuse.


Yeah I agree. I'm going to just wait until I get him and see which name fits his personality best. I was told he is the feisty one!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I bet you are beyond excited at this point.  I had to wait 4 days after choosing Gator before the breeder would let me bring him home and I was like a kid waiting for Christmas. It may be easier to choose his name once he is home and you get to know him better. Whatever you choose will be perfect.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Omg what rock have I been under lol ? Those two little guys are so cute like little friggin peanuts! They are so so cute. And is it just me? Or does anyone else have a thing for little mini puppy nails. Their little teeny nails are so adorable. Like a mini bear paw. Hahah.

Okay I am sooo excited for you to get Carlo. Yeah that's right... I vote for Carlo haha. I just think it is cute to have matching names like Chloe and Carlo. Although the downside like the other poster said would be their names sound too much the same. There are pros and cons.

Maybe you can name him carludson! Or hudarlo! Jk. Just thinking of a creative way so you can incorporate both names since you like both of them. :-/ either way, can't wait to see what you name him! Just don't name him Steve. Or Bob. True story, I have actually met a dog named Steve and Bob. Who would name their dogs that!? Hahah


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My neighbors have a dog named Bob. I love it.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> My neighbors have a dog named Bob. I love it.


Omg that is so funny! I fostered a pitbull puppy named Bob! I loved telling people his name when they asked because everyone thought it was so funny. For some reason whenever I hear the name Bob I think "Bob from accounting" haha.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

My dad didn't really like the name Carlo, he agreed it sounded too much like Chloe. It seems like whatever fits his personality best will be his name. The breeder did tell me that he is the feisty one out of the litter!


----------

